# Mein Teich ist braun mal grün !!



## Sandra_Mario (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Community ich hab nen Teich angelegt ohne Filter jetzt hab ich das Problem wennn es sonnig ist ist das wasser leicht grünlich anfangs dachte ich ich hab Waldmeister in mein Teich !!

Mittlerweile hat das ganze ja dann doch nachgelassen letztens nach dem Gewitter war das Wasser richtig braun und und ich dachte cool sieht ja schon mal besser aus nur der schein hat getäuscht das wasser ist immer noch grün gewesen zwar wird es klarer und ich kann mittlerweile die fische schon in einer tiefe von ca 10 cm sehen ,aber mehr leider nicht.Meine Frage jetzt dazu giebt es pflanzen die ich auf den Grund setzen kann die das wasser auch reinigen ?? und evtl sauerstoff abgeben ??

habe bilder angehängt wie er vor 4 wochen noch ausgesehen hat aktuelle werd ich noch hinzufügen 

Habe 3 Goldis drin und ca 5 Rotaugen und eine grosse __ Karausche.

vielen dank schon mal


----------



## Frank (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich ist braun mal grün !!*

Hallo Sandra_Mario (bist du die Sandra oder der Mario?),

*herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club.* 

Seit wann genau hast du den Teich?
Wieviele und was für Pflanzen sind drin?
Wann hast du deine Fische eingesetzt?

- Dein Teich ist für den Besatz zu klein!
- Pflanzen sind Pflicht, vor allem die unscheinbaren Uwpf.!
- Ein Algenproblem stellt sich immer in einem neu angelegten Teich ein, deshalb auch viele Pflanzen und noch mehr Geduld!
- Ein Teich muss erst "einfahren". Fische sollten daher allerfrühestens nach 2 - 3 Monaten eingesetzt werden, besser eine Saison später!
- Bei Fischhaltung und deiner Teichgröße empfiehlt sich ein Filter!

Zu deiner Pflanzefrage schau doch mal hier oder hier.


----------



## Sandra_Mario (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich ist braun mal grün !!*

Der Teich ist seit ungefähr 2 mon im Gang was ich aber immer mach damit sauerstoff rein kommt neues wasser mit der schwengelpumpe einpumpen  

Die Fische hab ich jetzt seit nen guten Monat drin !! Ein paar rotaugen hab ich zum testen eingesetzt ob das überhaupt was wird ohne filter.
Nachdem das ganz gut lief hab ich mir noch 3 goldfische dazu gekauft und ich finde dennen gefällt es ganz gut 

Pflanzen hab ich einige wobei ich von manchen die namen nich mehr genau weiss.

Seerose
feldweberich 
Rohrgras
__ wasserfenchel
dann 2 arten von schwimmpflanzen  wobei ich den namen nich weiss die haben die wurzeln gleich unterm stängel
__ schwertlilien
__ pfennigkraut
__ Bachnelkenwurz

hoffe das reicht fürs erste


----------



## Annett (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich ist braun mal grün !!*

Moin.

Die Bilder sind äußerst unscharf - trotzdem erahne ich einen fehlerhaft gebauten Rand.... 
1. sieht man noch die Folie
2. liegt der Teich ein ganzes Stück tiefer als der Rasen
3. erkenne ich keine Kapillarsperre

Wenn der Teich nach dem Regen braun wurde, dann ist wohl Wasser vom "Rasen" in den Teich gelaufen und hat wieder Algenfutter in den Teich gespült.
Bitte such mal unter dem Begriffen Kapillarsperre und Randgestaltung hier im Forum.
Da findest Du z.B. das: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/6

Die Algen wirst Du nur los, wenn Du den Nährstoffeintrag verringerst/verhinderst.


----------



## Sandra_Mario (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich ist braun mal grün !!*

Dank dir Anett ich hab mir die links mal angeguckt ich konnte nur feststellen das ich mein Teich so angelegt  habe nur das die folie erhöht ist und höher als der Rasen ist , nur was ich nicht grad daran versteh sorry bin noch neuling was eine Kapillarsperre sein soll *gg* 

ich hab mal neue bilder angehängt !!ich hasse mein Handy super auflösung aber die bilder sind verschwommen 

Hab mein bestes gegeben natürlich wirkt das bild noch ein weniger verschwommen durch das verkleinern


----------



## Findling (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich ist braun mal grün !!*

Hallo Sandra_Mario,

Kapillarsperre bedeutet ganz grob vereinfacht, dass die Folie an Rand so gestaltet werden muss, dass weder bei starkem Regen z.B. Wasser vom Umland in den Teich gespült werden kann, noch dass die Pflanzen die am Rande des Teiches außerhalb der Folie stehen Wasser aus dem Teich ziehen können. Schau dir mal die dazu vorhandenen Beiträge im Basiswissen/Fachbeiträge an. Da wird das ausführlicher erklärt.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Sandra_Mario (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich ist braun mal grün !!*

ok dank euch ich hoffe ich bekomm das wasser auc hirgendwann mal so klar das ich auf den grund sehen kann ohne filter gross genug is er eigentlich er hat die maße Länge 3m auf Breite 3m und tief ist er 90 cm


----------



## gluefix (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich ist braun mal grün !!*

Hi, also das grüne Wasser kennt wohl jeder, besonders aus der Anfangszeit. Dein Teich ist ja auch noch ganz schön jung, das kann bis zu 2, 3 Jahre dauern bis alles läuft und wächst. So und das mit dem braunen (lehmigen Wasser)  hab ich im Moment auch gerade. Bei mir liegts daran das ich im Mai viel gepflanzt habe (in Lehm) und meine Fischis es lieben darin zu wühlen. Ehrlich gesagt stört es mich aber nicht so dolle, immerhin gehts den Fischis gut und irgendwann hat sich der Lehm halt abgesetzt. Ausserdem kenne ich keinen Teich in der Natur oder auch Zuchtteich in dem das Wasser glasklar ist.  Also ich hab ma nen Bericht gesehen über ne Koizucht in Japan, die Teiche waren einfach nur gelb und das ist sogar noch eher förderlich für das Wohlbefinden der Fische. Ich denke das es im Moment so eine Art Trend ist möglichst klares Wasser zu haben. Einen Filter würde ich mir an deiner Stelle aber schleunigst besorgen, am besten aus ner Tonne selber bauen, weil die Baumarktprodukte einfach nur Schrott sind (zu wenig Filtervolumen). So und dein braunes Wasser kommt mit Sicherheit durch einspülen von Boden durch den Regen. Einfach abwarten und Tee trinken. Solange das Wasser nicht riecht und die Fische nicht an der Oberfläche hängen ist biologisch alles im Rahmen.  Kannst ja in 8 Wochen nochmal nen Photo rein stellen, ich bin sicher dann siehts schon besser aus. Gruß Benni


----------



## BonnieundClyde (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich ist braun mal grün !!*

Hallo Sandra_Mario,



			
				Sandra_Mario schrieb:
			
		

> Der Teich ist seit ungefähr 2 mon im Gang was ich aber immer mach damit sauerstoff rein kommt neues wasser mit der schwengelpumpe einpumpen



Pumpt ihr Brunnenwasser rein? Dann lasste es mal untersuchen, unser Brunnenwasser hat einen Phosphatgehalt von über 10 mg/l und Ammonium >5 mg/l. Damit haben wir uns die Algen gradezu herangezüchtet  
Seit wir nur noch Regen/Leitungswasser nachfüllen, hat sich die Situation schon stark verbessert.
Unser Teich ist jetzt grade mal ein gutes Jahr befüllt, Wasser war schon klarer als jetzt, aber liegt hier auch am Wetter, 6 Wochen lang Sonne und kein Regen (heute endlich das erste mal wieder).
Habt Geduld und wartet ab, vieles ergibt sich mit der Zeit.


----------



## Sandra_Mario (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich ist braun mal grün !!*

Ich sag mal so die Fischis sieht man nich nur an der Oberfläche meist nur wenn sie mitbekommen ich steh am Teich um zu betteln nach Futter  na ja nen Filter ist alles recht schön und gut nur wie soll ich den ohne strom betreiben ?? Ich könnt ja mal nach nen hamster gucken und nen rad  vielleicht reicht der strom dann ja *gg* nee scherz bei seite Filter ist nicht machbar da ich leider keinen Stromanschluss im Garten hab das is sowas wie ein Schrebergarten sagt man dazu


----------



## Annett (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich ist braun mal grün !!*

Hi,

ganz ehrlich?
Ohne Stromanschluß und bei der Teichgröße - gib die Fische lieber wieder zurück. Das wird so auf Dauer nichts richtiges. 
Spätestens, wenn sich der Teich im Hochsommer richtig aufheizt (geht bei 1m³ ziemlich schnell) und sich die Fische auch noch vermehren sollten, zieht die Natur die "Notbremse" in Form von Fischsterben. 
Lass es bitte nicht soweit kommen!

Man kann Fisch-Teiche selbstverständlich auch ohne Technik betreiben. Allerdings sind die Teiche dann viel größer und die Besatzdichten wesentlich geringer.... in diesen Teichen übernimmt dann jedes Sand-/Kieskorn und jedes Blatt die Funktion des Filters = Besiedlungsfläche für die nützlichen Bakterien bereit stellen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich ist braun mal grün !!*

 

hier mal ein Bild von meinem Teich wg. Thema Kapilarsperre ...

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Sandra_Mario (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich ist braun mal grün !!*

jo sieht ganz gut aus also ich weiss ja nicht wie ich es messen kann wieviel wasser ich in meinen Teich hab vielleicht kommt es ja grad mal so klein rüber auf den bildern, mich würd nur interessieren welche pflanzen ich einsetzen kann die Sauerstoff geben und das wasser reinigen , hab als tipp von nen bekannten bekommen __ Hornkraut soll gut sein als sauerstoffpflanze,mir liegt nur am herzen das ich das wasser klarer bekomm die fische leben sich langsam ein die merken schon wenn ich den garten betrette und betteln nach futter das macht langsam richtig spass dennen beim fressen zuzusehen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich ist braun mal grün !!*

Hi,

also bei deiner Teichgröße müsstest du den gesamten Teichboden mit __ Hornkraut, besser noch ist winterharte __ Wasserpest (kanadische) zuwachsen lassen und noch mehr Sauerstoffliefernde Pflanzen an den Rand setzten. oder du baust ein separates Pflanzenfilterbecken. Aber ob das dann so alles funktioniert ... lieber nen richtigen Filter verwenden.

Wenn du keinen Stromanschluss hast und auch nicht die Möglichkeit hast einen zu legen - aber viel Geld übrig hast, kannst du dir die Solarzellen (hab die bei Oase im Katalog gesehen) holen und mit einer Filterpumpe / Anlage kombinieren. Zusätzlich würd ich den Teich mit ner Luftpumpe belüften (im Sommer an der Tiefsten Stelle / im Winter in den Flachwasserbereich legen und permanent laufen lassen. Vielleicht solltest Du auch den Teich vor zuviel Sonneneinstrahlung schützen und so die Aufwärmung minimieren (Sonnensegel oder so drüber spannen).

Änder auf jeden Fall irgendwas sonst müssen deine Fischies echt leiden... was ich ebenfalls absolut nicht gut finde = dann lieber ohne Fischies

Gruß Ralf


----------

